# 11th Annual Colorado Wooden Boat Float



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Last year we saw the dories finally outnumber the drift boats on the float 7-5. What will the count be this year?
Camping at Rancho Del Rio Friday September 10 - Sunday September 12
Colorado Wooden Boat Float on Saturday, September 11th Pumphouse-Rancho Del Rio is the plan
followed by Floatoberfest with Beer and Bratwurst prizes for best boats and lots of raffle items up for grabs

Look forward to seeing some new boats this year as well as boats from years past and the regular wooden boat crew

Check it out at 
Colorado Wooden Boat Float


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

What are you bringing to the 2021 Colorado Wooden Boat Float? Drift Boat, Dory, Wooden Canoe?
Prizes for Best Drift Boat, Best Dory, Most Unique Boat, and The Boat of The Float

See you September 11th, 2021 for COWBF XI


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Do you like Bonfire Beer? Come get some some at COWOBF XI 9/11/21 at Rancho Del Rio

Last year the dories outnumbered the drift boats 7-5 for just the second time in our 10 year history. Who will show up this year?


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

How BIG will the boat lineup be this year? COWBF XI 9-11-21


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Bummed I can’t make it with Pemi!


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

A lot of those boats sure are pretty!


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Acheron said:


> A lot of those boats sure are pretty!


The other ones are mine


----------



## pmillerblaster (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello all. I was on the water this year during your float, I was fishing by myself in a green AIRE. I talked a bit to a couple from the group on the water as we floated down. I was so happy to see all the boats on the water. I have been reading, learning, and thinking about making the jump to build a boat for many years. I think I am ready to jump in.

I grew up around woodworking. My father was a furniture maker in New England and built very detailed colonial-style furniture. He also built the house I grew up in and every single piece of furniture in it. I am headed back to New England in a few weeks to sift through all his tools and figure out what ones I want to take. I have experience working with wood but am not an expert. The desire to build a boat has grown too large not to give it a shot. And if I make it my project this winter maybe I can join you all on next year's float. Provided I can make something that is seaworthy.

I noticed a few of you were rowing small dory/drift boats. I think a couple of guys were in what looked like small boats built for only one person. If any of you read this would you mind sharing your boats with me? Some photos would be awesome. I would love to learn more about the size specs and details on those builds if possible.

Something small is of interest for a first build. I want to keep it manageable and not get too in over my head. I know all boat sizes take work but I think a small boat will be more manageable for me and I will be able to use my current raft trailer to get it around.

Looking at the plans for the Don Hill 10MD boat. That boat looks like a great first project but I really don't like the squared-off style of that one. I think there was one person with that boat or a very similar boat on the trip back in September. If you are out there and reading this please tell me about your boat because that could be an option for me.

I am in need of any help, advice, plans, tips, tricks, and more. I know people in this group are skilled so any help would be amazing. Thank you!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I wish I could help you with your small boat idea, I've only helped build a standard Briggs, which happens to be my craft of choice. MT4 runner however is the master of scaling things, I would expect him to chime in here pretty soon


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

There were a couple small whitewater dories "Doryaks" on the trip built by Justin Gallen from plans by Brad Dimock on the trip. I have a small square ended Rapid Robert built from plans from Roger Fletcher's book Drift Boats and River Dories, which would be a good place to start your adventure into boat building. That boat has a spot for a fisherman up front and is a fun boat to run through smaller rapids.


----------

